# Homemade Rooftop Bike carrier



## spare link (May 12, 2008)

so instead of going out and buying a $150+ roof rack, went to the LBS and bought a $15 fork mount, the hardware store and bought 2 $0.99 U bolts. and some loose bolts from around the house. so for under$20 i have a roof rack that is just as good as any other.










this is of the fork mount










looks like it works to me.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Not a whole lot of security from theft, but it definately gets the job done for not a whole lot of coin. Good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## spare link (May 12, 2008)

A1an said:


> Not a whole lot of security from theft, but it definately gets the job done for not a whole lot of coin. Good work. :thumbsup:


I just throw on my bike lock when not in the car, the rack its self is locked to the car so it is pretty secure with just a bike lock.


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

But how much for the crossbars and roof mounts?


----------



## spare link (May 12, 2008)

think they were around $125 but have had them for a few years for the snowboard.


----------



## maxmmarch (Jun 17, 2008)

Simple, efficient and cheap... i already got a roof rack on my xterra so makes it eve easier... all i need now is a way to lock that sucker without using a bike lock...i'll post pics as soon as i got something


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

very nice, cheap and functional...

just be careful, it looks like the pedal may hit the roof, mmmm maybe with a flat tire?


----------



## nmba guy (Jul 28, 2005)

they make locking fork mounts, either integral, I know yakima makes one. they also have the kind that you can put a paddle lock to keep the quick release from opening up


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

In stead of using all those goofy u-bolts and washers, why not just drill two holes in the cross bar. It'll be a helluva lot stronger,not to mention less ghetto.

Good work otherwise, though.


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

your crossbar is upside down


----------



## bucknakedfool (Apr 26, 2010)

Maybe a silly question, but how is the back being secured?


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

maxmmarch said:


> Simple, efficient and cheap... i already got a roof rack on my xterra so makes it eve easier... all i need now is a way to lock that sucker without using a bike lock...i'll post pics as soon as i got something


From experience, throwing a bike up onto the top of an Xterra after a long ride is damn hard! You're better off just making an interior bike rack using the Xterra's cargo tie down slots on the back and putting one of the rear seats down. like this here.

Personally, I use a hitch mount rack on my Xterra.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

singletrack said:


> In stead of using all those goofy u-bolts and washers, why not just drill two holes in the cross bar. It'll be a helluva lot stronger,not to mention less ghetto.
> 
> Good work otherwise, though.


Actually, drilling through the crossbar will make it weaker. It may attach to the bar more securely, but now you've compromised the structural integrety of the bar right on the surfaces that take the most stress when loaded with weight.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Well done!


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

I did the same at one point but drilled. It never had a problem with it.


----------



## Litemike (Sep 13, 2007)

*????*

I guess...however, you would be so much safer with a 80$ rocky mount or anything else. Just imagine how dumb you will feel picking that thing out of the ditch on freeway with 4 others cars waiting for your insurance info...all for $80?


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

I would have done it a bit differently (square u-bolts for the square cross tube for one), but I hardly see anything dangerous, unsafe, or ready to fail on that setup. :???:


----------



## fox408 (May 10, 2012)

I would have done it a little bit different, but that looks good man. 
Goodjob


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

adam728 said:


> I would have done it a bit differently (square u-bolts for the square cross tube for one), but I hardly see anything dangerous, unsafe, or ready to fail on that setup. :???:


You are critiquing something done 4 years ago.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Well at least hes STFF!


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Bill in Houston said:


> You are critiquing something done 4 years ago.


Doh! :madman:

Was there a post before mine that was removed or something? I don't recall digging thru the archives, and I'm usually pretty good about not bothering to pull up things more than a couple of weeks old.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

adam728 said:


> Doh! :madman:
> 
> Was there a post before mine that was removed or something? I don't recall digging thru the archives, and I'm usually pretty good about not bothering to pull up things more than a couple of weeks old.


Weird stuff happens around here, so who knows. I just thought it was funny. Thanks for having a sense of humor.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*15 qr?*

Anyone have a home made truck bed system for 15 QR? I have a bunch of these 9mm fork mounts, but my newer bike is 15 qr. Any sweet setups out there before I buy $40 adapter?


----------

